# Skyline GTR-R34



## Dsky (Jan 14, 2007)

I just got stationed in Yokosuka, Japan for the US Navy which is kinda a dream come true i finally get to see Tokyo. Anyway i have wanted a Nissan Skyline GTR-R34 for years now and now that i'm in Japan i figure i'm a step closer than i've ever been. I don't know exactly where i would go to purchase the car yet i'm probably not gonna purchase it for another year or two. I'm saving up a very large sum of money b/c of the cost and shipping to America. Can anyone give me some help on where to purchase the god of all cars? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

I can get you a R34 over there in Japan. our main office is not to far from the base were in Tokyo


----------



## Dsky (Jan 14, 2007)

By chance could you give me directions to get there so i can look at what your selection is? And if so is there a way i could test drive it? if not its cool i'd just like to drive it before i purchase it.


----------

